# Wages for trim contractor



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Perry Vavra said:


> .... what is a respectable wage I could be charging for my time. Not a speed demon....


It's tough to make even a living wage trimming new homes, if you're not a speed demon. Bid as if you are a speed demon, and produce the target quality (which for most new homes will be offensive to most remodelers), nothing more.


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

why not can't resist

I try not to pay trim guys by the hr anymore because I think they are slower than a rotting vegetable in the Arizona heat hrly rate is 30-40 an hr as a sub w/insurance

set prices for what I pay for labor
135 door, trim, and hardware set, 8 ft doors, bi pass, sliders, ext doors are more
3-4 per lf baseboard
70-120 per window depending on style
4-8 per sq ft for t&g ceilings, depends if your allowed to use dick strips or not and how much scaffolding needs to be set up
55 per box for cabinets plus more for fill and trim details
crown is per job not per lf because people get kind of silly with that around here


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Do you have enough recent work that you can reverse engineer it? Figure out what your production is over a period of time and then figure out what your overhead and desired income over that period of time would be. If you're just figuring hourly then you can figure it out with just those two numbers. If you're doing it by piece work then you need to figure out the amount of time each of those tasks would take and then apply the hourly to it.

It obviously more complicated then that in the long run. Most people short themselves a lot because they don't allow for the down time, the self-employment taxes, the business management time, any marketing etc..


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

If I had the prospect of a steady stream of these I'd bid the first one to break even, just to try to win it. Let's say it's a week to 2 weeks. Go in and bang it out, to figure out where you stand on production and quality, for that scope and scale. Keep accurate time records.

At the end, look at the money and the time and figure out how to bid the next one to meet your longer-term financial requirements.

Only works for small projects, or small additions to your business.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

It seems the OP wasn't too interested in getting input - it's been 12 days since they posted their inquiry and have yet to return to the forum.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, the rest of us may have learned something, so there's that.


----------



## Rhode Island (Mar 24, 2015)

I tried hourly pricing, but never was able to make it work for me. I quote everything on a per job basis. I do this for residential and commercial. 

I don't do much new construction work and I know a lot of builders want hourly. Don't sell yourself short and get stuck with a bad pricing structure.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

JR Shepstone said:


> Well, the rest of us may have learned something, so there's that.


And well worth it, I might add! :thumbsup:


----------



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

CarpenterSFO said:


> It's tough to make even a living wage trimming new homes, if you're not a speed demon. Bid as if you are a speed demon, and produce the target quality (which for most new homes will be offensive to most remodelers), nothing more.



I'd beg to differ on the living wage, the key to success with trim, IMHO, is efficiency. Got to be able to move, think, and plan. That doesn't mean you're a hack. 

As for quality, I've got my standard, it's a lot higher than the builder, but I wouldn't do it any other way.


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

fast fred said:


> why not can't resist
> 
> I try not to pay trim guys by the hr anymore because I think they are slower than a rotting vegetable in the Arizona heat hrly rate is 30-40 an hr as a sub w/insurance
> 
> ...


I have to ask. What is a dick strip? 
I've never heard that term before, and google wasnt very helpful.


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

Sabagley said:


> I have to ask. What is a dick strip?
> I've never heard that term before, and google wasnt very helpful.


it can happen anywhere, siding, trim etc, I've done t&g ceilings for example where the board has to be tight to the wall, no caulk allowed, so you charge extra, other jobs, customer doesn't want to pay for that quality, you can leave a gap between the board and the wall, an 1/8 to a 1/4 inch gap, then you rip a 1/4 thick by a 1/2 wide strip and staple it up there, instead of a being a hack your just a dick 

same goes for when a roof changes plane (or an inside valley) instead of mitering everything perfect, usually it's a nightmare cause it always goes from a 10/12 pitch to a 4/12 pitch you just throw a strip to cover the joint instead of spending hrs getting the joint perfect.

it's all money the dick strip is cheap the miter tight joints are expensive, done it both ways, last ceiling I did we got half way up one side and had to rip it all off and start over because it didn't look right and the designer said so, it was a humbling experience, but got paid to do it twice, in the end it was money and looked great


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

fast fred said:


> why not can't resist
> 
> I try not to pay trim guys by the hr anymore because I think they are slower than a rotting vegetable in the Arizona heat hrly rate is 30-40 an hr as a sub w/insurance
> 
> ...


That would be some good wages here in central IL.I rarely do sub work but did some yesterday.Hung 7 interior pine 6 panel doors with locksets and casing then ran about 500 lf of base.Send me the check :thumbsup:
Around here these guys that just do windos are doing them for 45-50 each for typical double hungs.
After the way things have been here this winter I'm wishing I was in CO.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

fast fred said:


> it can happen anywhere, siding, trim etc, I've done t&g ceilings for example where the board has to be tight to the wall, no caulk allowed, so you charge extra, other jobs, customer doesn't want to pay for that quality, you can leave a gap between the board and the wall, an 1/8 to a 1/4 inch gap, then you rip a 1/4 thick by a 1/2 wide strip and staple it up there, instead of a being a hack your just a dick
> 
> same goes for when a roof changes plane (or an inside valley) instead of mitering everything perfect, usually it's a nightmare cause it always goes from a 10/12 pitch to a 4/12 pitch you just throw a strip to cover the joint instead of spending hrs getting the joint perfect.
> 
> it's all money the dick strip is cheap the miter tight joints are expensive, done it both ways, last ceiling I did we got half way up one side and had to rip it all off and start over because it didn't look right and the designer said so, it was a humbling experience, but got paid to do it twice, in the end it was money and looked great


It's good to know that I'm not a hack, just a dick sometimes :laughing:


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

Spencer said:


> :laughing: The guys around here that are trimming new homes are starting at 45 cents/sq ft. The trim guy who does all the homes for our larger local builder (8 homes/yr) get a whopping $1/ft for crown.
> 
> Thats why I don't trim new construction...


This is how I do - http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/sks/4934366677.html .Feel free to criticise any one.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

tipitop said:


> This is how I do - http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/sks/4934366677.html .Feel free to criticise any one.


Your work looks good.Your ad could use some work.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

mako1 said:


> Your work looks good.Your ad could use some work.


Me and anyone else at this forum care first about account standing look good and it is not so much especially after winter. What I look for is big house, nice new truck and capability pay helper that I use sometime 15-20$ hour. Yeah every so much vacation. No I'm feed with trade. As I post before I will get realtor license and my target is development. Posted before will post again - if I would flip houses that I fix up for other developers I would make 500-700$ hour. Definitely there is reason why most contractors do not become developers but at last worth a try. Yeah, any one admire my work. Customers, another contractors (plumbers, electricians, sheetrockers), even other carpenters. But at and of day big family, big house and nice pile of money is only that count. Yeah good handy work may or may not lead to that, but mostly not from my expirience.
I’m trying to get patent for an idea and try then build business around it. I know it is loooong shot but if I will succeed I will say bay forever to trade.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

*Wages For Trim Contractor*



mako1 said:


> Your work looks good.Your ad could use some work.


I like the ad. The pricing seems like a list of demands, which is good. None of this "no job too small, $10/hr crap." No desperation, it even says he's not immediately available. 

His English could use some work though.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

fast fred said:


> same goes for when a roof changes plane (or an inside valley) instead of mitering everything perfect, usually it's a nightmare cause it always goes from a 10/12 pitch to a 4/12 pitch you just throw a strip to cover the joint instead of spending hrs getting the joint perfect.
> 
> it's all money the dick strip is cheap the miter tight joints are expensive, done it both ways, last ceiling I did we got half way up one side and had to rip it all off and start over because it didn't look right and the designer said so, it was a humbling experience, but got paid to do it twice, in the end it was money and looked great


Irregular hip or valley is not rocket science. Buy that book from Roos or whoever that is noticed here a few times. Tight miter joints are not problem no only for me then any one else who do this for living.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

CarpenterSFO said:


> It's tough to make even a living wage trimming new homes, if you're not a speed demon. Bid as if you are a speed demon, and produce the target quality (which for most new homes will be offensive to most remodelers), nothing more.


I would agree with this. A few times was called by home builders to bid, usually, stairs trim. Theirs timing is ridiculous. Like build 50’ of railing with all posts, handrails etc in 16 hours and plus complain at 40$/hour. No it is not route I want to go.
However it is inline with what I love to call hand theory. Home builder is guy who drive expensive cars and have huge house and millions at account. Someone must pay for it. If I eliminate his hand and work directly for customer, like in remodeling, of course that I will get better paid and customer can spend less. No big builders hand between us.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

fast fred said:


> it can happen anywhere, siding, trim etc, I've done t&g ceilings for example where the board has to be tight to the wall, no caulk allowed, so you charge extra, other jobs, customer doesn't want to pay for that quality, you can leave a gap between the board and the wall, an 1/8 to a 1/4 inch gap, then you rip a 1/4 thick by a 1/2 wide strip and staple it up there, instead of a being a hack your just a dick
> 
> same goes for when a roof changes plane (or an inside valley) instead of mitering everything perfect, usually it's a nightmare cause it always goes from a 10/12 pitch to a 4/12 pitch you just throw a strip to cover the joint instead of spending hrs getting the joint perfect.
> 
> it's all money the dick strip is cheap the miter tight joints are expensive, done it both ways, last ceiling I did we got half way up one side and had to rip it all off and start over because it didn't look right and the designer said so, it was a humbling experience, but got paid to do it twice, in the end it was money and looked great


Haha that's great! I've always called it a retard strip,but I like that one better


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

mako1 said:


> That would be some good wages here in central IL.I rarely do sub work but did some yesterday.Hung 7 interior pine 6 panel doors with locksets and casing then ran about 500 lf of base.Send me the check :thumbsup:
> Around here these guys that just do windos are doing them for 45-50 each for typical double hungs.
> After the way things have been here this winter I'm wishing I was in CO.



it's all relative to where you live........ guess thats why pricing questions are hated here, compare your cost of living to mine average home price is 600k for my county, groceries and gas are 25% more, if you can't afford to live in the county you could be driving 50 miles a day each way

but I'm also on the higher end of pricing, (some guys are more than me) alot of guys will charge less to get their foot in the door and then disappear in two or three years when they realize their not making any money and can't afford to live here

a couple winters ago me and another guy spent over three weeks setting 150 cabinets in one house, that wasn't cheap

everything is relative (to location and materials)


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

heres another comparison

bid out for what I would consider a junk trim job, the materials and quality and design was crud, they are more or less what I would consider a track home, thrown up on spec by a developer for sale somewhere in the 1.2 -1.4 m range, I was 6k higher than the other guy and he's reputable, the bid was given to a first rate clown who was even lower than him but it was spec so it's all about low quality and money in a developers pocket


----------

